# Dharma is getting spayed today



## MCD (May 4, 2013)

I feel like such a heel :'(. What a nasty thing to do at Christmas.
My baby was hungry and thirsty this morning and I had such a hard time leaving her at the vet's office today with the girls at the desk. When I left Dharma wanted to go with me as if to say where are you going without me! I know it's got to get done though at some point.( Better now while someone is at home to take care of her and before I have to deal with a heat cycle). I will probably just be thinking about her all day while at work.


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

MCD - no 1 in the world knows the pup better than you - so many posts on this forum about what age 2 spay - follow that there is no guilt !!!!- at this time of year - only a great owner would plan surgery so you can V home with the pup !!!!!


----------



## emilycn (Jul 30, 2013)

Just be extra vigilant about those stitches... they were worse than the heat cycle, I swear. I couldn't leave Lua in her crate or let her go outside and lie in the sun because she'd get at them. When I wasn't looking for two minutes, she tore out two of her three external stitches. My vet had recommended putting an old t-shirt on her and tying the excess fabric in an knot (I used a hair tie), but it didn't really work for us. 

After Lua got spayed she came home and mostly slept. I put her on the couch next to me, gave her a shirt I'd been wearing, and this is basically what she did all night:


----------



## dextersmom (Oct 29, 2013)

Aww, good luck Dharma!! I hope she has an easy recovery full of lots of snuggles and bully sticks! Our weim pup is getting spayed the first week of February and I'm already stressed out about it :-[



emilycn said:


> When I wasn't looking for two minutes, she tore out two of her three external stitches. My vet had recommended putting an old t-shirt on her and tying the excess fabric in an knot (I used a hair tie), but it didn't really work for us.


I think I've heard of people using a skid plate vest for dogs for spay recovery? Does anyone think that would work? I'm not sure where exactly they make the incision.


----------



## MCD (May 4, 2013)

I might put on her Chilly Dogs sweater or one of Mark's t shirts. Only problem with the sweater is where it buckles up. The vet also recommended an e collar? to help control her aggravating her stitches. Just have to see how it goes tonight.


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

MCD - the cone of shame works - like it or not !!!!!!! LOL


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Mine hate the old time cone of shame. Hard for them to into the crate, and they bump into the walls with them. I've started using the inflatable ones when I can. Easier for them to get around with them on.

Hope Dharma has a quick, and uneventful recovery.


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

http://youtu.be/_eQHRnHHd4M

The cone of shame video. Give Dharma a hug. You gave her time to grow into a full and healthy dog by waiting as you did. Now you don't have to worry about those pesky males twice a year.

Happy holidays

RBD


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

rbd That's cute.


----------



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

This is a " Significant Emotional Event" in the life of your pup, probably more for you than for Dharma. I will never forget sending Foxy off to the VET
for her ordeal. I just rubbed and kissed her soft little tummy and felt horrible. But she came home in relative comfort, slept, and never really needed the cone on. I must admit, I kept a very close eye on her, and never really left her alone to do any liking or chewing. 
Positive, Healing energy to your sweet little girl.


----------



## MCD (May 4, 2013)

Thank you all for the support. It is very hard to keep Dharma quiet. She needs to go up and down stairs as we live in a backsplit and she likes to get on and off our bed. She yelps a little bit when she gets off of our bed. We have put her dog bed and some extra padding on top of it but she won't jump onto that. Keeping a shirt on her is impossible. Generally she leaves her stitches alone though. So far so good in recovery.


----------



## dextersmom (Oct 29, 2013)

Hi MCD  Is Dharma all healed up now? How did her recovery go?


----------



## MCD (May 4, 2013)

Dharma is at 11 days after surgery. The stitches are dissolved pretty much and the rashiness is almost gone. We can let her run around off leash again. Dharma is pretty laid back to begin with but she seems just a little bit more mellow than before. All is good and everything went well. I am glad it is over now.


----------

